# 24 volts



## Christophe blondel (22 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir je voudrait savoir si on peut brancher un iPad sur une prise 24 volts ( poids lourd ) svp ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais tu n'as pas d'allume-cigare dans le camion ?


----------



## Christophe blondel (23 Janvier 2015)

Ba oui mais l'allume cigares est en 24 volts et je n'est que lui


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

Donc, il suffit d'avoir un adaptateur allume cigare vers USB et cela devrait marcher.

Moi, j'ai ça dans ma voiture, mais je n'ai aucune idée si l'allume-cigare est en 24 Volts ou non.


----------



## Christophe blondel (23 Janvier 2015)

Non voiture c'est 12 volts est câble je l'ai mais d'habitude je le branche sur du 12 volts est la j'ai un nouveau camion est il n'a qu'un allume cigare en 24 volts iphone recharge bien dessus mais iPad je ne sait pas je ne voudrait pas le griller


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

Apparemment, la plupart des allume-cigares sont compatibles 12 ET 24 V.

Regarde ce qui est indiqué sur le tien ou achat en un nouveau compatible.


----------



## Christophe blondel (23 Janvier 2015)

Le mien il prend tous mais j'ai peur que se soit iPad qui grille sur du 24 mais si iphone le prend normalement iPad aussi ?


----------



## Christophe blondel (23 Janvier 2015)

Oui il le prend le mien ce n'est pas pour le cordon que je m'inquiète mais plutôt pour iPad sur du 24 v j'ai peur qu'il grille mais d'un autre coter si l'iPhone le prend l'iPad devrais le prendre aussi ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

Dans ce cas c'est bon, car la sortie USB garantie du 5V en sortit quoi qu'il arrive.


----------



## Christophe blondel (23 Janvier 2015)

Ok merci est je vient de regarder mon chargeur de plus prêt (c'est un cordon spécial iPad pas de USB ) par contre c'est marquer dessus 12-24v je cherche depuis hier et la réponse était juste sous mes yeux mdr merci quand même et charge de revanche quand tu aura une question


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

Ce qui est bien, c'est que j'ai appris que les allume-cigares ne sont pas tous identiques. Comme quoi


----------

